# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم RIFF BOX تحديثات :  Happy new Year from RIFF JTAG ! First TEGRA2 based phone supported !

## 4gsmmaroc

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   Resurrecting Samsung I9103 is easy.
Phone is auto powered on with USB Data Cable connected to the PC while  battery is inside; sometimes pressing Power On key during connection may  be required. External power supply can be used too.
During some definite startup time (1…3 seconds) TEGRA2 chipsets are not  detected via JTAG interface (this could be due to FUSE-d security): that  is, on contrary to other devices, which being fused are detected via  JTAG but non-haltable, TEGRA2 chipsets give ‘Nothing Detected’ response  (though TCK-RTCK pair keeps functioning ok).
Please note: If during resurrection of dead unit the JTAG connection  cannot be established (nothing is detected) then re-try with the NRST  wire disconnected.  *To resurrect Samsung I9103:*  Solder JTAG cable to Samsung I9103 JTAG pads; Insert USB Data cable into board and PC; Make sure Samsung I9103 is selected in the list of models; Click Resurrect button; If nothing is detected then try with NRST wire disconnected; Wait till software signals a successful operation completion; Disconnect power supply, de-solder JTAG wires; Now  phone is in bootable condition, that is, even if it does not start up  normally, you can flash it using known flashing methods. 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Galaxy RulerZZZZZZZZZZZZ  :Big Grin:

----------


## seffari

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## hassan riach

*بارك الله فيك*

----------

